# hot girl wannabe dancer!



## beautyqueenn (May 13, 2006)

Hey everyone!
Im new to this working out bit. So I bought myself a gym membership. I want to put myself threw university, so I want to exotic dance.I want to work out reaaaaaaaal hard and have an amazeing body. My ass  I would like to make round really round... can a butt actually grow really round ?
Oh annnnd what protein shake tastes good?
What pill is really good?To shed weight....


----------



## GFR (May 13, 2006)

beautyqueenn said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!
> Im new to this working out bit. So I bought myself a gym membership. I want to put myself threw university, so I want to exotic dance.I want to work out reaaaaaaaal hard and have an amazeing body. My ass  I would like to make round really round... can a butt actually grow really round ?
> Oh annnnd what protein shake tastes good?
> What pill is really good?To shed weight....


Ummm ok


----------



## beautyqueenn (May 13, 2006)

lol how are you confused? im new to this stuff... my butt is alright but i like vida guerras ass its beautiful... can i make my butt that round from muscle?will it grow that large from squats?
im an ass freak... i love big butts!


----------



## GFR (May 13, 2006)

beautyqueenn said:
			
		

> lol how are you confused? im new to this stuff... my butt is alright but i like vida guerras ass its beautiful... can i make my butt that round from muscle?will it grow that large from squats?
> im an ass freak... i love big butts!


Squats are the best for a nice ass

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/HipsWt.html#anchor169231

this link will give you all kinds of exercises you can do for a nice big ass


----------



## GFR (May 13, 2006)

I also think it would be a good idea to post 10-20 pics of your ass right now and then update us every month with new pics so we can help you achieve your goal...good luck


----------



## beautyqueenn (May 13, 2006)

lol no thats ridiculous, ill show you when im done then all you muscleheads can eat your heart out.
Your  really helpful!
One more question, what pills do you recommend takeing? To help shed some pounds?
Annnnnnnd a yummy protein shake that doesent taste like crap, because I know alot of them do.


----------



## goandykid (May 13, 2006)

We can only suggest supplements on a person to person basis. Please post your stats and full body picture.

Dr. Andrew Kid
PhD. Physical Health and Fitness


----------



## Seanp156 (May 13, 2006)

beautyqueenn said:
			
		

> lol no thats ridiculous, ill show you when im done then all you muscleheads can eat your heart out.
> Your  really helpful!
> One more question, what pills do you recommend takeing? To help shed some pounds?
> Annnnnnnd a yummy protein shake that doesent taste like crap, because I know alot of them do.


No, it's not ridiculous, Foreman's idea is perfect. Post your ass now, take more pics when you're done, and then compare them. It'll be a great way to see your progress  .

Oh, and welcome to IM.

Are you looking to get pre-packaged protein shakes, or are you going to buy protein powder in bulk?

My sis likes the Met-Rx Protein Plus shakes, which you can buy pre-packaged in cans, but that is a lot more expensive...

Personally, I like Optimum Nutrition's Whey... I bought 40lbs worth at one point.

You shouldn't rely on protein shakes as a primary source of protein though, two a day should be your limit... Head over to the Diet & Nutrition section to get your diet in order.


----------



## Vieope (May 13, 2006)

beautyqueenn said:
			
		

> Oh annnnd what protein shake tastes good?


_

Welcome to IM _


----------



## Arnold (May 14, 2006)

beautyqueenn welcome to IM! 

good luck with your ass.


----------



## Var (May 14, 2006)

Yeah..I'm gonna need to see some pics in order to properly identify your problem areas and design an appropriate plan of attack.  Feel free to email them to me if you're uncomfortable posting them here.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 14, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> No, it's not ridiculous, Foreman's idea is perfect. Post your ass *now*, take more pics when you're *done*, and then compare them. It'll be a great way to see your progress  .



Standard Operating Procedure -


----------



## Doublebase (May 14, 2006)

You are right.  That is one amazing ASS!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 14, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> beautyqueenn welcome to IM!
> 
> *good luck with your ass*.


----------



## beautyqueenn (May 14, 2006)

lol no i wont do that i feel uncomforatable, but i look like Jackie from That 70's show.... im prettier than vida ... i just want her ass!!!
then ill be rockin' HAWT!
THANKS THOUGH I feel so loved all these replies in the matter of a day and a half...


----------



## Pepper (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Devileyezz (May 18, 2006)

I whole-heartedly agree with what everyone has to say.
_WE_ are good in telling you if we can get to see what we're helping to improve.

PS: I'm a beginner, but I think I can advise.


----------



## skaterdude (May 18, 2006)

we need n00dz!


----------



## NeilPearson (May 18, 2006)

beautyqueenn said:
			
		

> lol no i wont do that i feel uncomforatable, but i look like Jackie from That 70's show.... im prettier than vida ... i just want her ass!!!
> then ill be rockin' HAWT!
> THANKS THOUGH I feel so loved all these replies in the matter of a day and a half...



We're a very helpful bunch.... but we could be so much more helpful with proper pictures


----------



## justreal (May 21, 2006)

beautyqueenn said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!
> Im new to this working out bit. So I bought myself a gym membership. I want to put myself threw university, so I want to exotic dance.I want to work out reaaaaaaaal hard and have an amazeing body. My ass  I would like to make round really round... can a butt actually grow really round ?
> Oh annnnd what protein shake tastes good?
> What pill is really good?To shed weight....




any pics?


----------



## juggernaut (May 22, 2006)

beautyqueenn said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!
> Im new to this working out bit. So I bought myself a gym membership. I want to put myself threw university, so I want to exotic dance.I want to work out reaaaaaaaal hard and have an amazeing body. My ass  I would like to make round really round... can a butt actually grow really round ?
> Oh annnnd what protein shake tastes good?
> What pill is really good?To shed weight....



give us some pics. We need to evaluate whether or not you CAN become a dancer. Make sure we get an ass shot.


----------



## Doublebase (May 22, 2006)

This thread is still going on without any pics?  Damn.


----------



## juggernaut (May 22, 2006)

I think she's probably a really ugly tranny with a really hairy bush.


----------



## LexusGS (May 22, 2006)

Wtf? Where are the pics?


----------



## cappo5150 (May 22, 2006)

NO more questions answered without pics. Final!!


----------



## Doublebase (May 22, 2006)

She probably tried to eat right for a week then gave up.


----------



## juggernaut (May 23, 2006)

I think we scared her away.


----------



## juggernaut (May 23, 2006)

ehhh fuck 'er.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

Did you guys scare her away????


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 23, 2006)

FitGirl you have an awesome sig ...


----------



## juggernaut (May 23, 2006)

uhhhhh gentlemen, we never answered the other question...which protein shake to use. Damn.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> FitGirl you have an awesome sig ...





Thank you -- but I stole and adapted from Kerry....she should reap all the credit.   She graciously let me use it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 23, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> uhhhhh gentlemen, we never answered the other question...which protein shake to use. Damn.



I think that was a given ...


----------



## juggernaut (May 23, 2006)

heh....yeah.


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Aug 2, 2006)

Introducing Big Rob???s Workout Package!! Go Hard or Go Home!!

For every pound of Whey Protein Isolate & every pound of either Micellar Casein or Calcium Caseinate you purchase, I will give you 1/2 OFF of every pound of our Hydrolyzed Whey Protein Isolate. That is only $4.75 per pound!!!
(Minimum Order of 2 lbs. of Each Product - 6lbs total - Increments are 5 lbs. after that.... 5 lbs of each, 10 lbs of each, etc.)


- Take Regular All The Whey Protein Isolate before your workout.

- Take Hydrolyzed All The Whey Protein Isolate midway through your workout to give you an instant big boost.

- Take Micellar Casein or Calcium Caseinate at night -Studies have shown that it can provide steady release of amino acids into the blood stream, for an incredible 7 hours!

The complete Pre-Mid-Post workout program!!

When Ordering on our website - Don't forget to put my name "Rob" 
You can also call me directly on our 800 number during my posted hours!!

I look forward to serving you soon!
__________________
Rob
All The Whey Nutrition
Rob@allthewhey.com
1-800-866-1970
M-F 9am-5pm EST


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 2, 2006)

You might wanna create your own thread to advertise your products, since you are a sponsor here.


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Aug 2, 2006)

definately thinking about it, right now i'm just trying to get the name out there for a sale we have going on today


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well think about it a little harder.  

This is a very poor approach, and doesn't look well on the company.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn, I missed a good one... Somebody please pm me when a young lady is in need of help!


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Aug 2, 2006)

No problem I'll listen to your advice


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2006)

SpeedyReedy5 said:
			
		

> No problem I'll listen to your advice


We aren't trying to pick on you and respect that you are a sponsor.  We are actually trying to help you.  It's not best to throw out random posts on products because then members report them as spam (such as this one).  Please consider starting your own threads with a title that doesn't have SPAM written all over it


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Aug 3, 2006)

hahaha Ok cool Jodi I'm always willing to listen to constructive criticism, after all you guys (and gals) would know way better than me, I'm not new at all to working out but I'm new to the boards so all the feedback I can get would be a help. After all I"m trying to attract more people to our company, we have the best stuff, at the best prices, but no one knows who we are!!! So thanks!!!


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## beautyqueenn (Sep 12, 2006)

*HEY SORRY TOOK SO lONG!*

Hey everyone. Sorry I took forever to reply, ive been real busy. Well im kinda chunky so Ill show pics when Im not.Im very pretty though so heres a normal pic of me....Ive been dieting not really working out though. Need some motivationView attachment meeee.bmp


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)

beautyqueenn said:


> Hey everyone. Sorry I took forever to reply, ive been real busy. Well im kinda chunky so Ill show pics when Im not.Im very pretty though so heres a normal pic of me....Ive been dieting not really working out though. Need some motivationView attachment 23060



where in canada are you?


----------



## beautyqueenn (Sep 12, 2006)

*hey*

k I posted this pic up of me at the wrong section of this forum, bc im new to this.Also I have more pics of me, but I tried to post them and this is the only one that will work. It says the pics were too big? So I dont know how to make them smaller. So ya some help and advice would be nice.

Diet today
breakfast-cereal with one percent milk and maple nut cereal
lunch- whole grain bread with grilled chicken romaince lettuce tomato tzaki sauce hot sauce black olives and some hot peppers on it
dinner- brown rice with white chicken breast curried with mixed veggg

snack- lemon meriangle pudding cup(100) cals and 3 fat grams i dunno if thats bad but cals seemed low and fats seemed low enough i think it was ok


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi again!  I would think the fact that you have a goal of wanting to become a dancer and wanting nice, tight round glutes would be motivation enough...but that's just me.  
Some people want what they want and never work hard enough for it.  

Did you ever find a protein shake that you like?  I personally like Amplify, I think they have a good shake and it mixes very easily with just a mixing cup.

Good luck to you.  I hope you get a workout program and diet that works well for you.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't know about that snack...but the rest of it sounded okay except that breakfast...I generally try to stay away from cereals because of all the sugar.  I mainly stick with oatmeal w/ protein powder in it for breakfast.  Or oatmeal w/ egg whites.


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 12, 2006)

MyK said:


> where in canada are you?



Me first buddy, say vancouver please!! You can come train with me.


----------



## beautyqueenn (Sep 12, 2006)

*hey*

Im from Toronto  Big city I love it


----------



## beautyqueenn (Sep 12, 2006)

*thanks!*

Aww thanks fit girl youve been a great help, and no I havent. I have been useing Slimfast. lol. But Im really gonna try to do it right. Tommorow Im gonna run out and buy amplify hit the gym and do as many squats as i can til my butt feels like jelly thanks


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 13, 2006)

oooo  uke:  Slimfast....  blech

Hope you found the Amplify...don't know if it's available where you are or not.  Hope you found one that you like though.

Hittin' the booty hard huh!!!  Careful, not being able to walk or sit, really isn't a good thing!!!


----------

